# RAM hoher Takt bringt's was ?



## JinuHunter (24. Mai 2013)

Hi 
hab da mal ne Frage ...

Bei den APUs von AMD ist 1866 Speicher als höchster unterstützter Ram angegeben.
Tests beweisen ja das 2133 RAM noch mal 10% mehr Performance drauf legt.
Bringt noch höher getakteter RAM wie z.B. 2400 oder 2666 Bei einem A10-5800k noch etwas mehr ?

Schon mal im Vorraus danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Erok (24. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe 2400er G.Skill verbaut und merke da nicht wirklich viel Unterschied, ob er jetzt als 1333er, 1600er odre eben auf 2400 getaktet läuft.

Das merkt man hauptsächlich in den Benchmarks, fürs spielen oder bei Anwendungen kann man es getrost vergessen


----------



## Eiche (24. Mai 2013)

vermudlich schon aber wozu so teuren ram für eine einstiger cpu?


----------



## Q-Pit (24. Mai 2013)

Die Grafikeinheit benutzt ja den RAM als Videospeicher. Ich würde schon sagen dass schnellerer RAM eine minimale FPS Steigerung bewirkt.. Allerdings lohnt sich der Aufpreis ab 2400Mhz RAM niemals


----------



## Combi (25. Mai 2013)

q-pit,ne das macht keinen unterschied.
damals beim 775er sockel oc,da brachte es was,wenn man anstatt 667er nen schnellen 1050er ram hatte,weil somit das oc-maximum höher lag.
aber für die igpu isses latte,ob du 1866er ram hast,oder 2400...


----------



## Legacyy (25. Mai 2013)

Doch, bei der IGP beim AMD macht das schon nen Unterschied:
Memory Bandwidth Scaling: Feed The Beast : AMD Trinity On The Desktop: A10, A8, And A6 Get Benchmarked!


----------



## cvzone (26. Mai 2013)

IGP hat einen Flaschenhals bei der Speicherbandbreite, der Speicher kann also für die IGP gar nicht schnell genug sein.


----------



## Deeron (26. Mai 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> q-pit,ne das macht keinen unterschied.
> damals beim 775er sockel oc,da brachte es was,wenn man anstatt 667er nen schnellen 1050er ram hatte,weil somit das oc-maximum höher lag.
> aber für die igpu isses latte,ob du 1866er ram hast,oder 2400...


Schon ausprobiert?

Offiziell unterstützt wird nur bis 1866mHz.

Dennoch bringen 2133 und 2400 einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub. Wie es mit 2666er aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Hab meinen 1866er RAM nur auf 2400 stabil bekommen  . Aber es ändert sich merklich was bei der Leistung der iGPU. Auch in Spielen.


----------



## JinuHunter (27. Mai 2013)

Also im Endeffekt je höher der Speichertakt und je höher der Kerntakt der iGPU, desto schneller läuft es am Ende auch.

Das MSI Board (FM2, Mini ITX),was ich im Blick hatte unterstützt aber nur 2133 speicher.
Hab mal von einem AsRock board gehört, das auch deutlich höher getakteten Speicher "vertragen" kann.

Oder kennt ihr noch ihrgendwelche Boards so bis max.110 Euro, die diesen Sockel haben, MINI ITX Form sind und schnelleren Speicher unterstützen?


----------



## Deeron (27. Mai 2013)

ASRock FM2A85X-ITX, Mainboard
Asrock, mITX und unterstützt bis 2400. Und der Preis ist auch akzeptabel.

Bitte danke, LG Deeron ^^


----------



## CoreLHD (27. Mai 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> ASRock FM2A85X-ITX, Mainboard
> Asrock, mITX und unterstützt bis 2400. Und der Preis ist auch akzeptabel.
> 
> Bitte danke, LG Deeron ^^



Bis 2666 und günstiger, allerdings kein A85X Chip: ASRock FM2A75M-ITX R2.0, A75 (Sockel-FM2, dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGQE0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Deeron (27. Mai 2013)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Bis 2666 und günstiger, allerdings kein A85X Chip: ASRock FM2A75M-ITX R2.0, A75 (Sockel-FM2, dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGQE0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
 hatte ich auf die Schnelle gerade nicht gefunden. Allerdings komme ich persönlich da jetzt auch ins zweifeln ob die vollen 2666mHz des RAM vom CPU und der iGPU genutzt (nicht unterstützt) werden können. Jedenfalls habe ich bishe rnoch kein Review oder dergleichen gesehen. Käme auf einen versuch an.
Herausforderung angenommen ^^.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Mai 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> ASRock FM2A85X-ITX, Mainboard
> Asrock, mITX und unterstützt bis 2400. Und der Preis ist auch akzeptabel.
> Bitte danke, LG Deeron ^^


 Würde auch zu dem Board raten.
Der RAM wird zwar offiziell "nur" bis 2400MHz unterstützt, aber in 99% der Fälle gehen auch höhere Taktraten. (vorrausgesetzt der RAM schafft diese auch)


----------

